
Show HN: Particle Effects in React - mlsarecmg
https://387z7o2zrq.codesandbox.io/
======
mlsarecmg
It's more like a performance test really, each "particle" is actually a React
component animating its own course, just to see how far it can go. Makes for a
cool effect anyway. Full code:
[https://codesandbox.io/embed/387z7o2zrq](https://codesandbox.io/embed/387z7o2zrq)

